# Expanding foam - cold temperatures



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Does anybody know of an expanding foam insulation that will cure at -20? Tried Great Stuff and a couple of other brands, they just stay liquid and flow down.


----------



## bignugly (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't think any work below 45 degrees.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

Great stuff foam can be made to slow cure in cold temperatures by adding heat to the air around where you are sealing. Take a cardboard box and place it around the area you are applying great stuff. ie: if you are insulating around a pipe, wrap the cardboard around the pipe and put the open edge of the box next to the wall, closing the other end as tightly as possible. cut a hole in the cardboard the same size as your hair dryer, and poke the hair dryer in there and let run on high for 10 to 15 min. This will let it expand enough to slow cure. The key in to not let ice crystals form in the foam before it evaporates the alcohol in it.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Lilith, WOW! You have a lot of great ideas!


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks, but I can't take credit for them being original ... I am in the process of taking over my Father's construction company. We use the industrial great stuff, so home purpose foam may be more difficult to use. 
















The concept should be the same tho. If a hair dryer won't put out enough heat to warm the area you need, we have used weed burners, propane cannons, and a few other larger heat sources. It is the same idea as masonry tarping. Make the area you need to heat as small as possible so that your product can cure in cold weather without direct heat.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

There are cold weather foams made, not sure they've made it into the wilds of central Ontario yet but you still need plus temps (Celsius)


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Could you stuff some pink fiberglass in there and wait for warm?


----------

